# Scholarships and funding for children of CF members killed on duty



## belinda (7 Aug 2011)

Hi. My name is Belinda and my husband, and the father of our 3 children, was killed in May 2003. I have been searching for additional information on scholarships etc for my children and have had very little luck finding a database of any kind. With our oldest entering his 4th year at university I’ve decided to try to create one somewhere where the information will get out to those who need it. I stumbled upon milnet . I joined and asked if I could post this information.
It is not a complete list, I’m sure. If you know of any other information that could be helpful to the children of the fallen please let me know.
Thanks
(mods, please move this post to the correct forum if I have placed it in the wrong place. Ty)

Children’s Death Benefits
The Canadian Hero Fund
http://www.herofund.ca/about/scholarships/ 
The Canadian Hero Fund is a federally registered charity, founded by university students in 2009. We currently have student chapters at the University of Toronto and University of British Columbia, and have held events on campuses across the country.

They have also spearheaded some national, grassroots fundraising campaigns with Canadian rock band The Trews, Hockey Canada, the Canadian Finals Rodeo, actor Paul Gross, and the Ultimate Fighting Championship.
The dollar amount of this scholarship varies year to year based on the amount fundraised and the number of applicants.
The Trews 'Highway of Heroes' song - http://www.herofund.ca/whatsnew/highway-of-heroes/

'11 for 11' November Fundraising Campaign - http://www.herofund.ca/whatsnew/11-for-11/

Hockey Canada fundraiser - http://www.herofund.ca/whatsnew/hockey-and-heroes/

UFC 'Fight for the Troops' - http://www.herofund.ca/fightforthetroops/

-- 
Canada Company
http://www.canadacompany.ca/
http://www.canadacompany.ca/en/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=67&Itemid=56
“In order to be eligible, candidates must be sixteen years of age or older and be enrolled in full-time post-secondary education. Candidates who have been enrolled in full-time post-secondary academic studies any time since January 1, 2002 and otherwise meet the eligibility requirements may qualify for retro-active funding. Candidates cease to be eligible to receive scholarships under the Scholarship Fund upon reaching the age of twenty-five.”
This scholarship is $4 000 per year for four years.
Saskatchewan Scholarship of Honour
http://www.aeei.gov.sk.ca/soh
“The Saskatchewan Scholarship of Honour recognizes Saskatchewan men and women serving in the Canadian Forces. The value of the Scholarship is $5,000.
To be eligible, a candidate must be:
•	enrolled in a post-secondary institution anywhere in Canada with a program of study start date on or after March 2, 2009; and
•	a returning soldier who actively served in designated military operations in the Canadian Forces (Regular or Reserves), after January 2001; and
•	a returning soldier who is a current or former Saskatchewan resident; or
•	the spouse or child of a permanently disabled or deceased soldier who served in designated military operations after January 2001 and who is or was a Saskatchewan resident.

*Returning soldiers and their family (spouse and children) all may apply for the scholarship concurrently.”
VAC
“The Education Assistance Program provides post-secondary education assistance to those children of deceased Veterans or Canadian Forces members who have died as a result of military service or who were pensioned at 48% or greater at the time of death. Assistance may be provided for four years or 36 academic months, whichever is less. Qualified clients must enter the program before they are 25 and assistance cannot be extended beyond the year in which they turn 30.”
 I’ve received a letter on behalf of my middle child stating the rates for 2011 are $5, 132.15 towards tuition and $384.91 monthly allowance.
Pensions
My children are under the old charter. They each receive VAC, CPP and CF monthly. They continue while they are at school. I cannot give specifics at this time about the NVC since I don’t have all the details. 
Project Hero
This scholarship varies at each participating university. The criteria for eligibility differ .


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Aug 2011)

Thank-you Belinda for sharing your knowledge with us. If there is anything we can do for you please let us know. 

Cheers
Mike


----------



## belinda (7 Aug 2011)

Hi Mike,

I appreciate being allowed to place this somewhere. 

The scholarship Canadian Hero Fund is especially dear b/c if was started by U of T students, fund raised for by these students and administered by them as well. Students helping students.

Belinda


----------



## GAP (7 Aug 2011)

It's nice that there is a comprehensive listing of what's available. Thank you


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Aug 2011)

There is also this regimental initiative of The RCR:

CHILDREN OF FALLEN SOLDIERS BURSARY PROGRAM



> Eligibility
> 
> The following guidelines will be used to determine eligibility and priority of award for education support:
> 
> ...


----------



## belinda (7 Aug 2011)

Thank you for the additional information. I will add it to my file to share with other widows and children.

Belinda


----------



## Pusser (8 Aug 2011)

The Canadian Forces Personnel Assistance Fund (CFPAF) also has an education loan program open to dependants of anyone with at least one year of service in the CF  (i.e. member does not have to have been killed or injured on duty).  CFPAF can loan, at low interest, up to $4000/year, to a lifetime maximum per student of $16,000.  More information and directions on how to apply can be found at:  http://www.sisip.ca/en/cfpaf_e/programs_e.asp

The Royal Canadian Navy Benevolent Fund (RCNBF), which caters to both RCN vets and CF members with service in Maritime Command, also has a scholarship and bursary program, but applications for those are competitive.  See: http://www.rcnbf.ca/index.htm, for more information.

These programs are not as lucrative as others, but they're worth looking into.


----------



## jparkin (8 Aug 2011)

Thank you for such an informative post Belinda! I am starting my first year of university this year and I know how difficult it is to get such a large sum of money together. Every bit counts, and scholarships like the ones you listed are sometimes tricky to find because their application requirements are relatively restrictive. They aren't the type of scholarships advertised by high school counsellors or universities, so the fact that you compiled such a thorough list is impressive.

Jonathan

Edit: typing on a phone is asking for typos


----------



## Northalbertan (8 Aug 2011)

There are many educational institutions which offer free (tuition) to children of soldiers killed in action.  For example Lakeland College here in Vermilion, Alberta has such a program.  Check out other institutions, and I'm sure there are many that offer similar programs.

Northalbertan


----------



## Northalbertan (8 Aug 2011)

I forgot to add Lakeland has a campus in Lloydminster, AB as well.

Northalbertan


----------



## belinda (8 Aug 2011)

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> There are many educational institutions which offer free (tuition) to children of soldiers killed in action.  For example Lakeland College here in Vermilion, Alberta has such a program.  Check out other institutions, and I'm sure there are many that offer similar programs.
> 
> Northalbertan



Yes, they usually refer to those as "Project Hero" scholarships (if they are the same). Thank you for sharing.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2011)

belinda said:
			
		

> Yes, they usually refer to those as "Project Hero" scholarships (if they are the same). Thank you for sharing.


Here's a list of colleges and universities offering Project Hero admissions.


----------

